# MYTHS IN BHAI GURDASS/GURBANI - Should We Worship/respect Them? Or Not



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 28, 2004)

WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH.
In one of his Vaars, is the following pauri..
..Bishen laeyee avtar....

 This is a VERY GOOD SHABAD.....almost EVERYBODY  in Hindu Mythology/history/puranas etc from A to Z is LISTED...
BUT what does Bhai Ji have to SAY about them ?? Does anybody ever bother to READ and UNDERSTAND ??

 In the Most Important line in this shabad.....Every SINGLE Person/MYTH/Monster/King/Devta/god/devi etc etc is said  by Bhai gurdass Ji to have... the following "qualities"...

LUSTY, GREEDY, KAAMI, kRODHEE,NEVER VISITED SADH SANGAT, NEVER LEARNT any HUMILITY, ... ALLL ..EACH  SINGLE ONE...lited from VISHNU, Raam Chander Krishan, NARSINGH, etc etc etc have all these "wonderful qualities" defined in the MOST IMPORTANT LINE in Bhai Gurdass Ji's vaar pauri above... WAH WAH WAH what wonderful ROLE MODELS for US eh ?? 
The BOTTOMLINE is whether Vishnu reincarnated ten times or ten thousand times...HE FAILED to conquer his greed, kaam , krodh, never gained the benefits of SADH SANGAT...absolutely as GOOD a role model as HANNIBAL in the Silence of the Lambs....in fact hannibal seems to be an ANGEL compared to these people we are supposed to respect/honour/obey/look up to ?? Come on people...

BHAI GURDASS is just using all these as " Characters in the Historical Tradition of Hinduism/vedas/simrtis/puranas/ramayana/mahabharat etc etc"...HE DOES NOT CATEGORICALLY STATE " I BELIEVE IN THEM... THEY ARE GOOD PEOPLE and GOOOOOOD ROLE MODELS FOR YOU >>>>...

Everyone who was a somebody in HINDU INDIA "knew" about these characters... to TEACH us..the GURUS, Bhai Gurdass Ji, the Bhatts..all had to fall back on MENTIONING THEM...in order to tell us that ALL of them are NO GOOD...NOTHING can be LEARNT from them or their actions.... That much is pretty clear.

THESE SAME PEOPLE are mentioned in GURBANI....but their actions are NOT CONDEMNED as CLEARLY ...as in BHAI GURDAS Vaaran.....and that is precisely why Bhai Gurdass Vaaraan are called KUNJI ( Code Breaker) to HELP us UNDERSTAND GURBANI by making things much much clearer.

I have "mentioned" Hannibal in my mail.... a lot of people have seen the Movie Silence of the Lambs....and the "point" I want to make is "22scerfe334" ( about Hannibal)...and everybody who has watched the movie will know what point i am making....BUT where DOES it say I have to BELIEVE that HANNIBAL is REAL, He LIVED, He EXISTED??? I KNOW he is just a mythical character in a MOVIE... i am just using his name to make a point because everybody knows about him..... EXACTLY why Bhai Gurdass Ji "mentioned" all those vishnus and krishan raam etc... EVERYBODY in India KNEW about these peole....and WHAT they REPRESENTED - "GODS, DEVTAS, with exceptional qualities powers avtars etc ec.... BHAI GURDASS JI and GURBANI also "mentions" them to MAKE the POINT that ONLY the WORSHIP of WAHEGURU, NAAM SIMRAN and SADH SANGAT can Save YOU.....all these people DID NOT DO any NAAM JAPP, NEVER had Sadh sangat, were not able to conquer the FIVE CHORS...etc etc...and thus are failures and not role models fro sikhs. 

Whereever GURBANI also MENTIONS these people, IT is NOT to PRAISE them as ROLE MODELS, to be worshipped, followed...they are mentioned to expose them as FAILURES...on the TRUE PATH to WAHEGURU.

Otherwise Guru Gobind Singh Jii wont say so CATEGORICALLY..Raam rahim Puran Kuran anek kahen Matt ek na maniyohn...ISNT THAT INSTRUCTION clear enough ?? MATT EK NA MANIYOHN....DO NOT BELIEVE IN ANY OF THESE.

Jarnail Singh


----------



## etinder (Jun 8, 2016)

Respected Gyaniji
its a real treat to read your posts and loved the hannibal lecter's analogy too just read red dragon n hannibal by thomas harris..

guru fateh n please keep the stream of gyan flowing


----------

